

Ask HN: Why was the Salesforce/Indiana article flag killed? - mbreese


======
mbreese
For reference-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9272762](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9272762)

~~~
splawn
My guess is that the mix of religion and politics was about to erupt into a
massive flamewar.

~~~
mbreese
After thinking about it on my walk back to work, I tend to agree. Nothing from
that thread was going to be productive.

~~~
brudgers
Reading the comments made before the flagkill, your intuition appears to be
sound.

------
mkr-hn
Hacker News is notoriously bad at handling any discussion where tech and
social issues intersect. It's probably for the best.

------
spacemanmatt
It is a little disappointing to see users flag-kill it. It's a conversation we
gotta have somewhere.

------
dang
It was killed by user flags.

